# Bessacarr E410 Entry Light Problem



## 105423

I think I've seen other folks with a similar problem and I'm wondering if Swift have come up with a fix yet

The Entry Light on my E410 seems to have a mind of its own. It doesn't always come on when the rear door is opened but the biggest issue is that it comes on when I start the engine and doesn't go out after the supposed 15mins timeout.

Sometimes it comes on when I turn on the headlights and never goes out again unless I manually reset it. I discovered this recently due to the intermittent wet weather requiring me to switch the headlights on and off.

Colin


----------



## alnshaz

thanks for the info colin.i pick up my first mh on friday , a 425 , so i'll check for the same problem and report back what i find.

cheers alan.


----------



## safariboy

This is a feature. I am picking ours up tomorrow and one of the jobs that they should have done is to sort out the light. If your model has an awning light that can also come on when it feels like it; leaving you showing a white light where the regs state you should not (well its dangerous as well).
There is a switch on the lamp inside a cupboard in the van which will put a stop to that.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Entry Light Problem*

Swift are aware of this and have issued a technical bulletin to dealers to explain how this can be modified so that the entry light only comes on by using the button on the control panel.


----------



## 105423

Which sounds like another design error on Swifts part :-(

'We can't make the light work as we said it should, so you'll have to have this work around'

Same with the heater controls - they don't work as described either, but Swift aren't going to do anything about it.


I find this extremely irritating. If I'd bought a Mercedes car for the same price and found that the internal lights stayed on or the climate control didn't work automatically, you can bet they wouldn't say - 'just use the manual switch'!!

I wonder what the Advertising Standards people would make of publishing a feature as available and then finding it's not. But then there are weasel words in the books about the rights to change specifications.

Bye the way 3 days since I put in a call to Swifts Customer Service and no call back!

Fortunately I love the rest of Motorhome!

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Entry Light Problem*

Due to the extreme weather conditions experienced in Hull this week, the office was closed Monday PM and we was working with skeleton staff on Tuesday.

We are now operating to full capacity and if you wish to discuss your issues with a member of the customer care team please call 01482 875740.


----------



## 105423

I hpoe the extreme weather hasn't inconvenienced Swift too much. However, in accordance with the instructions on the voice mail which informed me that if I left my name and number someone would call me back, I did and they haven't.

Day 5 and I'm still waiting. Realise that Swifts Customer Support number is not 0800 or 0845 and since this issue is of Swifts making I'm reluctant to spend my money to get it fixed. As it is I expect I'll have to take it to a dealer which will cost me fuel and running costs, not to mention loss of income from not being able to work during that time, since I'm self employed.

Swift seem unable to understand the fact that there are faults in the design of their Motorhomes. These faults have led to failures in the operation of the Motorhome. Swift do not want to fix these failures but re-write the specification so that are not really faults.

At what point does this stop. If my water pump does not provide water when I turn on the taps - Swift would agree that this is a failure and the pump would be replaced. Why then when the Internal Lights and Heater controls fail to work in accordance with the spec. does Swift insist these are not faults.


A call would be nice, please.

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup

Dear Colin

For whatever reason, we cannot trace your call. Can you please call us on 01482 875740 or email us on [email protected] with your telephone number so that we can talk to you. Thank you.

Regards

Carole at Customer Care


----------



## Mikemoss

I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but Carole of Swift Group customer care has joined and is responding to posts. I just think it's really good that Swift are trying to engage with their customers through a web forum in this way - brave move, sensible move and very welcome move in my opinion. 

I know that Swift group motorhomes and customer service have come in for a lot of stick here (and equally that many of us, me included, are really happy with ours) so I feel that Swift should be applauded for being the first manufacturer to get involved with us in this way.

Thanks Carole, and good luck!

PS: While typing this in I just received a helpful reply to an email I sent them on Friday with a query re touching up the varnish on some of Bessie's cupboards. I'm impressed.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Dear Mikemoss

Thank you for your support, it is much appreciated.

Customer Care at Swift


----------



## Grizzly

Welcome indeed Carole. As Mike says it is brave of you to come onto the forum and a sound move by Swift.

Perhaps a short post in the Introductions section to let us know your position ? Are you on the forum representing Swift or in a personal capacity ? Do you report back on posts to the company ? Were you given a specific brief when you joined ? How much feedback do you want from members here ?

You will realise that there are several of us not very happy with aspects of our new Swift vans and I'm sure we'd all like to talk to you in a non-confrontational way.

G


----------



## 96410

HI Mikemoss and Grizzly
How are your new jobs going with that motorhome company? I forget the name.


There are a few others companys that do watch the forums, but things do get so bad that i think they just give up.

Good luck Swift.


----------



## Mikemoss

Now now Subaru, I'm not a company stooge just an owner who has been pleased with three Swift caravans (Abbey and two Sterlings) and now loves his Bessacarr, which is still in fine fettle despite its advancing years.

Like many others I've been saddened, if not appalled, to read the stories of woe from people who had spent $40,000 upwards on new Swift motorhomes only to find bits falling off, not working, letting in water or generally not doing what they're supposed to do. 

I've always liked their interior layouts and choice of fabrics, upholstery and so on but consistent good quality needs to be part of the offer, too, and that seems to be where things are going astray.

That's why I welcome the fact that Carole has started to post on behalf of Swift, and hopefully to answer questions that members raise here (and to feed back comments to Swift). Just hope they pay her £10 subs for her as I see her free posts are dwindling fast.


----------



## Grizzly

subaru said:


> HI Mikemoss and Grizzly
> How are your new jobs going with that motorhome company? I forget the name.
> 
> .


I think the very last company I'd want to work for is Swift, Subaru. I do welcome their joining the site but would be happier if Carole introduced herself and made it clear where she is coming from.

We have had Swift caravans in the ( distant) past and been very well pleased with them. We like the design, layout and interior of the van we have now and it is comfortable and suits us well.

It does have faults however. We recognise that it is a complex, hybrid vehicle and that the odd fault from new is not entirely unexpected. If Swift and Fiat had put their hands up from the beginning, admitted that all was not well, dealt with the problems speedily and effectively and been accommodating on the phone and in letters, then we'd have been on the road again now and looking through the Swift brochures with a view to recommending to friends.

As it is we have been pig-in-the-middle between dealers ( Fiat and motorhome), Swift and Fiat, spent a fortune on phone calls (some from mobiles while abroad as a result of breakdowns and to dealers etc in UK) and a not insignificant amount on fuel, spent lots of time ferrying the van around and we have only had 5 weeks use out of it in the past 3 and a half months. We also have a spare bedroom full to the brim with the contents of the van as security is not guaranteed while the van is parked in various yards. It's also stressful to feel that, having spent a considerable amount of money, no-one cares very much about our van and it's problems or is prepared to listen and act.

I don't think it would come as a surprise to anyone that I at least am feeling very bitter and angry about the whole thing and will not be able to enjoy this van as I have with the last 2 we owned ( Explorer group vans)

Rant over !!

G


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi everyone.

Carole is a member of the Swift Customer Care Team. Any response that is posted under the "SwiftGroup" name is a Swift Company response.

Should any of you wish to talk about your issues or your experiences, the customer care team are on hand for this. The members are Carole, Gary, Lisa and Jenny. The telephone number is 01482 875740.

As you can see we are reading the responses on the forum with great interest. It is unlikely that we will put on a personal response to any of you as we believe that should be kept between ourselves and the individual. However, if we can give any useful information we will post it on the forum.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Does anyone know what Russell is up to :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 98585

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Carole is a member of the Swift Customer Care Team. Any response that is posted under the "SwiftGroup" name is a Swift Company response.
> 
> Should any of you wish to talk about your issues or your experiences, the customer care team are on hand for this. The members are Carole, Gary, Lisa and Jenny. The telephone number is 01482 875740.
> 
> As you can see we are reading the responses on the forum with great interest. It is unlikely that we will put on a personal response to any of you as we believe that should be kept between ourselves and the individual. However, if we can give any useful information we will post it on the forum.


Hi SwiftGroup,

Welcome to the forum, even though i suspect youve been lurking for a while   It is commendable that you want use this as a communications channel for your customers, may I suggest you pay your tenner and join because I think you will use your free posts up very quickly. 

I had a Swift for a year (Bessecarr E495) loved it, had it from new, nothing dropped off, everything worked as it should, the build quality was superb, thanks for that.


----------



## Rapide561

*Me*



whistlinggypsy said:


> Does anyone know what Russell is up to :wink:
> 
> Bob


I am just tucking into a plate of lovely pasta. I have eaten more pasta since being back in the UK than I did in Italy! LOL

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*SwiftGroup*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Carole is a member of the Swift Customer Care Team. Any response that is posted under the "SwiftGroup" name is a Swift Company response.
> 
> Should any of you wish to talk about your issues or your experiences, the customer care team are on hand for this. The members are Carole, Gary, Lisa and Jenny. The telephone number is 01482 875740.
> 
> As you can see we are reading the responses on the forum with great interest. It is unlikely that we will put on a personal response to any of you as we believe that should be kept between ourselves and the individual. However, if we can give any useful information we will post it on the forum.


Well hello and welcome as a member.

I am sure there are many Swift owners who are MHF members who will benefit your input.

Russell


----------



## motoroamin

Whatever Swift Groups' shortcomings, they are to be applauded for recognising the online motorhome community and taking positive steps in the interests of improving customer relations - (a first for a mainstream manufacturer?)


----------



## alnshaz

:x well as promised,we picked up our new mh last friday and have discovered the same problem with the entry light.sure,its easy to turn off ,but very annoying on a new piece if kit.the dealers said they had not heard of any problems before but i have my suspicions.hope they find a fix for it soon cos i must say we can't fault anything else.
we take it away for our first outing this weekend , so i'll let you know if i find any more probs.

cheers alan.


----------



## 96410

My light in my Swift comes on at stupid times as well, could not care less in the day but really does my head in at night. come on Swift come around my house and fix it cos i really cant be bothered to take it back to the dealer, its over half a mile away and i have to walk back.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

"It is unlikely that we will put on a personal response to any of you as we believe that should be kept between ourselves and the individual"

I was starting to believe that things were looking up for Swift owners with problems, but then you go and spoil it all by stating the above.

If some of us were to list our faults, I would like to hear an explanation of how they get through Swift quality control inspections.

"However, if we can give any useful information we will post it on the forum."

Some useful information that would be of great interest, is how the Managing Director of Swift is taking these complaints, as letters to him personally are being passed on to customer service.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Entry Light Problem*

We are discussing this issue with our suppliers. We will let you know when we have come up with a suitable modification.

Customer Care


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Carole
many thx for coming to MHF and looking at any relevant posts for your company.

I hope this will bring a satisfactory conclusion to any issues faced and in turn a healthy feedback to your company on the forums 

over 100,000 visitors to this site last month alone, all of them customers or potential customers


----------



## alnshaz

hi,carole?,
i'd just like to echo the last post,its nice to know people are taking notice and hopefully coming up with a "fix" for our problem.
i must say that after 15 years of owning swift group caravans {in the eccles guise] it was their reliability and quality that made us choose the bessacarr as our first motorhome.

:lol: thanks alan. :lol:


----------



## 105423

Carole....

Thank you for taking the time to look for my call. I've been out of the country for a while and as soon as I'm back I'll call Customer Care again.

It is a sad fact of life that many posts on Forums such as this are typically complaints and whinging - believe it or not something I tried to avoid - but in the end when the impression is that no one is listening a little world wide publicity can sometimes help. At least I've provoked a response from Swift.

 

Just to add to my woes the Injector Warning Light has now come on - which means a trip to a FIAT dealer.

Only 5 months old, used for 5 trips of no more than 3 consecutive days at a time and this is the 4th fault - is it suprising I'm a little miffed considering the price I paid.

 

Thxs
Colin


----------

